# The basilisk rises.



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

*The basilisk rises. (not the artillery, its hive fleet)*

Today, i have recived my 10 genestealers from ebay, to add to my starting niddys, and here are some pictures over today.
View attachment 7816

As you can see, this is the beggining, and that is actual sand on thier bases, they were primed with a white spraycan, not gw mind you.
View attachment 7817

The next phase, i have them assembled, a few in progress.
View attachment 7818

This is the complete stage of my genestealers, the colors were all from the GW starters kit, they are suppost to look a little bloody, the orange i got from mixing skull white, blood red, and some sort of bright yellow.

This log will be updated as i gain more units and pictures

Be happy with my newbie work


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I take it that this will be hive fleet basilisk? I was looking for a modified IG basilisk tank. Good start though and good luck with your new project.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

yes hive fleet basilisk, although, i think someone could modify a basilisk by makeing it look like traitor guard and putting on 3 guns instead of one.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah I thought it was for an IG basilisk too. Good work, lets see some more


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

i is only a newb at painting, and since i dont have any flock (didnt purchase any yet) i went outside and put some sand in a container as my flock.

Thanks for the criticism.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

There's nowt wrong with basing with sand. Add a few little stones and drybrush the whole thing and you'll have decent looking cheap bases.

I like your colours, and the paint is on there nice and strong. It is a little thick in places so i'd water it down a little.

Have you got any washes yet? Giving your nids a wash will really help to shade the crevices and bring out the detail a bit more.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

dont have any washes, only the starter kit from gw, some pure gold acrilyc, glossy bright red spraycan, and a wide range of store brand brushes


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Update:!!!!


I have more niddys done and i will also be posting my Dark Ravens (Space marine splinter chapter) here for your entertainmet

View attachment 8124


View attachment 8125


View attachment 8126


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

A simple yet strong paint job. I like, and why be upset at being new? I'm right there with you learning to paint guard. Good work. + rep. :victory:


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

XD good point, if we are new we can learn lots, unlike the vetrans.

Btw you messed up you link to your imp guard project


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Update!!!


Ok, i have done a better job by changing my assult marines ccw and changing them from mithreal silver with blood red blood splatters to a chaos black with midnight blue, 50/50 of midnight blue and skull white, and skull white and a 50/50 wash of the 2.


pictures com in here
View attachment 8223


View attachment 8224


View attachment 8225


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Update: I have been gone for a while, but i did some excelant work while life caught me in its jaws aka, i bought:
1 dreadnought
10 terminators
1 spacemarine commander
2 spacemarine bikes
5 space marine soldiers
+ i redid my paint scheme
+ i converted 2 space marines into sergants.
the sergants have #1, a bolt pistol and an afixed tyranid hormogaunt claw,
#2 has a power gauntlet and a plasma pistol

Pics now
View attachment 8621


View attachment 8622


View attachment 8623


View attachment 8624


View attachment 8625


View attachment 8626


View attachment 8627


View attachment 8628


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

It's all looking good so far. Keep it up


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you, i wont have many more in a while untill i earn some more money


----------

